# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Recherche covoiturage : St-Maximin (83) > Toulouse (31) ou Montpellier (34)

## Klervie

Bonjour ! 
J'adopte une petite *lapine* à l'association Sauv Lapin (*St-Maximin 83*) et j'habite à Toulouse.
Je recherche donc un covoiturage pour l'amener sur *Toulouse*, ou au moins nous la rapprocher en l'amenant jusqu'à *Montpellier* par exemple  :Smile: . A partir du 8 septembre 2022.
Elle sera en caisse de transport et y restera sagement le temps du trajet.

N'hésitez pas a me contacter si vous pouvez aider. Merci beaucoup par avance !  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Si pas déjà fait, 
mettre l'annonce sur covoiturage animalier
https://www.facebook.com/groups/covoitanimalier/

Contacter les anges du rail (Marseille - Nîmes - Toulouse)
https://www.facebook.com/Association...1086664998555/

Eventuellement mettre sur FB solidarité animaux des secteurs départ & arrivée

----------

